# Fender Blues Jr $375 Looks rough, sounds rougher.



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

probably has the Covid 

I think these came with a nasally Jensen. looks like it needs a paint job

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/edmonton/fender-blues-jr-pr-295-180-watt-amp/1497597248?undefined


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

imma be honest. I kinda want it


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> imma be honest. I kinda want it


It has character. I like it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think it look cool! Go for it @vadsy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> It has character. I like it.


We posted at the same time. Great minds think alike!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dunno bout covid, but don't get yer dink anywhere near it, the clap is almost certain.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I know they did a factory 'relic' version of this amp. They all had the drink ring on top if I'm not mistaken. But this one appears to have some extra mojo. Like others, I'm strangely attracted to it...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> It has character. I like it.


thats fake character. its perfect for me. Im going to offer this guy some used Vespa tires in trade and then tell people the wear is real from when I toured across Africa with Die Antwoord


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> I know they did a factory 'relic' version of this amp. They all had the drink ring on top if I'm not mistaken. But this one appears to have some extra mojo. Like others, I'm strangely attracted to it...


yea, I believe these were the factory relic. I am also attracted to them but I have enough BJr's in the house


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Gahhhhh, I kinda want it too..............But shouldn't.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

180 watts!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

180 watt amp ?
that's too much amp for me...hahaha


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Pete (Dorian2) has one of those amps, but his doesn't look anything like that. His is minty. Nice little amp.

How do you get an amp that badly stained? Crime scene?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

faracaster said:


> 180 watt amp ?


Way back when I didn't understand that that meant consumption, I thought my Hiwatt was 375 watts. lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I would looove to find a 180 tube combo that compact


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

NAD...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Must be single, my bride wouldn't let that in the house or shop even!

Wash your hands before you touch your doings after you touch that, I think the clap comment is correct?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> NAD...


congrats......that was a VERY good price for that edition


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Hook up the pressure washer to hot water, and have at her!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> NAD...


I suppose one of the Swarts is gonna be out on the street because of this?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had the first generation of the Relic. Enjoyed it immensely, but ran out of space. I made the hard decision to sell it. I think that I got $600 for it. The buyer loved it as much as I did. 

If it was within a short drive, I might have broken my anti-buying spree during the outbreak.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

drive it down to the carwash, take the foam brush to it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I suppose one of the Swarts is gonna be out on the street because of this?


Dunno. I'm a little heavy on amps at this point, but this one was kinda like that little Ikea lamp sitting on the curb waiting for the little girl to rescue it. Just blew it apart and cleaned it up. These really sound good. My first BJ.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> Dunno. I'm a little heavy on amps at this point, but this one was kinda like that little Ikea lamp sitting on the curb waiting for the little girl to rescue it. Just blew it apart and cleaned it up. These really sound good. My first BJ.


TW and I were texting back and forth yesterday asking each other who would go get it and you slipped in with the save. in the end we decided to budget towards recording gear anyways. 

I'm glad it sounds good. some good info on these here Billm Audio » Blues Junior Revision History even if you don't intend on any mods


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Careful not to clean it up too aggressively.
These amps came new with an aged film on the chicken head knobs, rust on the chrome, wear on the leather handle, wear on the tweed, grill cloth, badging, silk screen printing, etc. Even the speaker grill cloth rips are from the factory.

As for the BillM mods. I would not do it to this one. It is absolutely awesome with a Strat, and really great with a good Telecaster, as is. BillM hated the speaker in this particular FSR Relic amp. I not afraid to say he was totally wrong when it comes to this particular amp. Mod any other Blues Jr. if you have to. As in that song 'Bad to the Bone', it says in the song 'leave this one alone'.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> Careful not to clean it up too aggressively.
> These amps came new with an aged film on the chicken head knobs, rust on the chrome, wear on the leather handle, wear on the tweed, grill cloth, badging, silk screen printing, etc. Even the speaker grill cloth rips are from the factory.
> 
> As for the BillM mods. I would not do it to this one. It is absolutely awesome with a Strat, and really great with a good Telecaster, as is. BillM hated the speaker in this particular FSR Relic amp. I not afraid to say he was totally wrong when it comes to this particular amp. Mod any other Blues Jr. if you have to. As in that song 'Bad to the Bone', it says in the song 'leave this one alone'.



Huh wouldn't want to take the value outta it!

Just the HIV, gonnochacha, hairpiece and Rona!

You have provided a new home to a street amp!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

When I look at at that all I can think of is Frank Zappa especially Joe's Garage?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Too bad it didn't come with that floor in the sellers pics. 
Nice catch!


----------

